# Update on my 20g tall



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

3/25/08








4/15/08








Everything seems to be growing very fast, execpt the hair grass. I wish i knew more about plants when i first bought these, because the background plants aren't as tall as i would like. I am planning on moving everything to my 125g in the future just have to do some more planning.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

good work, plants look healthy!

You don't have to move everything into the 125, you still have some great options with the smaller plants you have in there. For background plants, I'd check into Bacopas. rotalas, ludwigias, hygros, and even vals. The reason these are best used for background is because there are several stems and they grow more like a bush and you can't "see" behind them. The swords are generally used as midground and foreground accent plants to put on borders and in empty corners to fill space. I think the swords will get (are) too big for your tank and would definitely be better suited in a larger tank. One thing that would be nice in there is a large piece of driftwood that fills in a good bit of space vertically. That will really add a new dimension to the tank.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

traumatic said:


> good work, plants look healthy!
> 
> You don't have to move everything into the 125, you still have some great options with the smaller plants you have in there. For background plants, I'd check into Bacopas. rotalas, ludwigias, hygros, and even vals. The reason these are best used for background is because there are several stems and they grow more like a bush and you can't "see" behind them. The swords are generally used as midground and foreground accent plants to put on borders and in empty corners to fill space. I think the swords will get (are) too big for your tank and would definitely be better suited in a larger tank. One thing that would be nice in there is a large piece of driftwood that fills in a good bit of space vertically. That will really add a new dimension to the tank.


Thanks! My plan all along was just to use this as a test tank so it is going to be taken down. I just hope my P's don't trash everything. I will check out the plants you sugested.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Very nise progress!

Isn't it rewarding?!?!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

what type of lighting are yo using? Or what is the WPG?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

notaverage said:


> what type of lighting are yo using? Or what is the WPG?


Here is a link to this tank setup.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=170485


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Added some background plants. I believe they are Wisteria---Hygrophila difformis. I also noticed some alge growth on the glass and some of my plants. It is very hard to take off, should i raise the Co2 it is at 20 bpm and the lights are on for 10 hours a day.Thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It looks like GSA--Green Spot Algea.

If that is what it is on your glass, and some of your Anubias, check your phosphate levels.. make sure they are in the .5-2ppm range, and if they are, raise it to 3-4ppm and see whaqt happens.

If that isn't your problem, yes, try raising CO2 ppm slowly.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> It looks like GSA--Green Spot Algea.
> 
> If that is what it is on your glass, and some of your Anubias, check your phosphate levels.. make sure they are in the .5-2ppm range, and if they are, raise it to 3-4ppm and see whaqt happens.
> 
> If that isn't your problem, yes, try raising CO2 ppm slowly.


Thanks Dippy. Will do! OH congrats on MOTM!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Here are some updates from today.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Did raising your phosphate levels help?

The tank looks great, excellent job


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Did raising your phosphate levels help?
> 
> The tank looks great, excellent job


Yes, thanks.

Do you know how i could split my aniba and fern to get more plants? Is it posible?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the tank is lookin great. You've come a long way.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rickstsi said:


> Did raising your phosphate levels help?
> 
> The tank looks great, excellent job


Yes, thanks.

Do you know how i could split my aniba and fern to get more plants? Is it posible?
[/quote]
Yes, just cut the rhizome and have at least 3-4 in tact, healthy leaves on each, and you should be fine


----------

